# A heads up



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks,
On another matter, the home center store left a voice mail on my cell phone. I never gave them my number. I guess cell phone numbers are no longer private. They have my landline number and email to correspond with me. When I tried to call them back using the voicemail number, I got the push 1-push 2 business and I hung up.


----------

